# Would you marry someone who is anti-intellectual?



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Abraxas said:


> INTJ Female + ENTP male?


No.

I can, however, deal with a valuesratherthanemotion-driven, intellectual feeler.
Or an NTJ.


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

It was just conjecture. I hardly think that we could come to a conclusion about it via this thread, or even this forum.

But, I'm really too lazy to investigate it empirically. I should be more selective about posting my unfinished thoughts.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

If she can manage the home and tolerate work-life clashes I'd think about it.


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes because Feelers can reach the same conclusions as Thinkers through different processes. I'm really surprised at the lack of yeses.


----------



## Chrysantheist (Jul 1, 2011)

JoniF said:


> Yes because Feelers can reach the same conclusions as Thinkers through different processes. I'm really surprised at the lack of yeses.


Because the question wasn't about whether you would marry a feeler. I think a lot of people here would.


----------



## JoniF (Jan 7, 2010)

I was generalizing.


----------



## Catenaccio (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I am sometimes superficial. I would happilly marry a small blonde portugese skier,who when she's not training, does abstract painting, practises yoga, and brews her own beer, and really likes making home movies, and suffers neck down alopecia.

May well end in divorce but I would have fun for a while. Nothing is perfect.

Please no accusations of plagiarism.


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

I would have said "no", but I'm married to someone who is not particularly intellectual, or interested in intellectual pursuits, so I said "it depends".

Cool story.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't see why an 'anti-intellectual' would want to even date me....


I'm vury vury nurdy, ya see....


----------



## walkthreesteps (Jun 25, 2010)

No, I really don't think so. Maybe if I had spent my life around intellectual people, but I haven't. Quite the opposite. If the guy isn't an intellectual I'm not turned on sexually, it's quite annoying!


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

Depends. How hot are they?


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

marrying s.o. like that would definitely be a masochistic act, self punishment, self torture, self destruction, suicide...!!!! NO!!! I see somany of them every day in the streets and in the media, I would never be able to live one single day with one of them


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Anti-intellectual, or just non-intellectual? I don't think they're really the same thing. If she appreciates intellect, and is willing to at least give it a shot, it's not such a big deal if she's not so much that way herself. If she is actually bothered by intellectuals the way some people are though, yeah, I probably wouldn't want much to do with her.


----------



## Joolushko (Jun 28, 2011)

Marry, no. Mess around with for a limited amount of time, possibly...


----------



## SayWhatNow (Aug 26, 2011)

I cant answer because I am married to an "anti-intellectual" and my biggest peeve is that she doesnt want to learn/understand/pontificate anything abstract! She does try for my sake, but its just not possible. So I should vote yes, as I am married to one, but I should also vote no because its the one thing that drives me nuts. The "I have not decided/it depends" doesnt apply in my case so im just not going to vote (but I wanted to share just the same).


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

So ... basically, marry a creationist?

No ty.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

No. I'd find him boring. 
I don't think we would even date. We'd have nothing to talk about. He'll be bored with my interests if I start to talk about them, and I might be annoyed with his nonsense.


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

The issue that i don't want to get married aside, i can imagine living with somebody who doesnt want to follow traditional academic routes as long as they are intelligent, intellectual and ambitious.
But basically, no.


----------



## luxurieux (Aug 11, 2011)

As I haven't dated anyone yet, I can't really tell the difference between an intellectual and anti-intellectual partner in a relationship. But I don't think I could marry someone like that. I'm surrounded by idiots daily, and I don't know if I could deal with living with that. I want to marry a guy who is intellectual/intelligent, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

Take one from YES to NO. I clicked ok by mistake when rolling the mouse. There is no way in hell I would marry someone anti-intellectual.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

There is not enough "hell no" in the world.


----------



## Memento (Nov 25, 2010)

If the poll would let me I would change my vote from a maybe to a yes.

I value kindness, honesty, and respect for truth quite highly. One does not need to be an intellectual to respect and seek truth. Most people can not be described intellectuals, and further a good portion of those described as intellectuals additionally can be described as being posers and rather tedious. A large percent of the people who take an interest in intellectual pursuits are not all that smart, and a lot of smart people do not take much interest in intellectual pursuits.

To state it another way, consider a person who is against exercise. Fights it with passion. Will not do it. Can be described as anti-exercise, yet deliberately does not have a car and gets around by foot and bicycle. Sees this as transportation and saving money rather than thinking of it as exercise. Takes lessons in martial arts. That is learning to defend oneself, not exercise. Cannot an intelligent person who is against intellectual activity similarly add intellectual activities into their life without doing the activity as an intellectual activity?

There might be significant advantages to being with an intelligent anti-intellectual partner whose intelligence and pursuits are different yet somewhat complementary to one's own. If such a relationship presented itself to me and there was a significant probability of the relationship working out my answer would definitely be yes.


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

I would if in some strange situation it was the right thing to do. If not, then not.


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

Did any other troublemakers vote "Yes" just because so many people voted "No"?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i voted yes, because i view your question to mean uninterested in additional schooling or seeking out specific information. People can be intelligent and not continue to seek schooling. If a professor at Yale retired and no longer studied anything... letting in only the information that came easily to him would that make him stupid? I think there are many lessons to be learned by life itself and that the government's decision on what information is important may not be what i deem important or necessary to live. An intelligent man is attractive, not necessarily an intellectual man.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

If anti-intellectual = non hipster, then yes. 

Unfortunately for me, California is a breeding ground for them.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm undecided, but leaning toward "no" unless there is some amazing exception who is brilliant in some essential, primal way, without trying, whose simplicity is spiritually beneficial because it touches at some core truth that is deeper than anything analytical could ever be. 

The only reason I didn't vote "no" is that I met someone like that once, who was anti-intellectual but still managed to stimulate my mind, to communicate effectively, to awaken new ideas in me, and to understand me in ways I wouldn't have been able to put into words. He despised anything theoretical, had an average IQ, yet he had a subtle brilliance that rendered all of my careful thinking useless. 

I mostly date philosophical nerds, but there is always something missing. If I could find that missing piece by chance someday, in some unexpected place, I would cherish it all the more for its mystery, even if it meant making irrational choices.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I can't stand it when people say stupid shit.


----------

